# Topics > Toys > Radio-controlled toys (RC toys, R/C toys) >  Air Hogs, line of toy airplanes, helicopters, rockets, and cars, Spin Master, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

Website - airhogs.com

youtube.com/AirHogsCentral

facebook.com/AirHogsRC

twitter.com/AIRHOGS

instagram.com/airhogs

Air Hogs on Wikipedia

Products:

Helix Race Drone, racing drone

Smash Bots, RC battling robots

Atmosphere, spherical helicopter

FireWing, robotic bird

Roller Copter

----------


## Airicist

Air Hogs Video Copter, First Look Toy Fair 2015 

Published on Mar 17, 2015




> At Toy Fair 2015 in NYC we got a first look at a prototype for the Air Hogs Video Copter or video drone.
> 
> We of course will have to test this out when production models are ready. Here is more information from Air Hogs -
> 
> Video Copter
> The Air Hogs Video Copter is a 3-channel, gyro-stabilized helicopter with a built-in camera and onboard memory for aerial video recording and photography. Engage in surveillance missions around your house or create your own movie with cool aerial footage – The Video Copter is your personal eye in the sky!
> 
> Age: 10+ Suggested Retail Price: $59.99

----------


## Airicist

Air Hogs Shadow Launcher review, 2 in 1 RC helicopter and car

Published on Jul 26, 2015




> Today we review the new for 2015 Air Hogs Shadow Launcher.
> 
> The big deal with this RC toy is that it looks like a simple RC truck, but push a button on the remote and the doors open on the truck and out puts a tiny RC helicopter. 
> 
> One cool trick - no batteries in the truck, it is powered by the RC helicopter. This does mean once you eject the helicopter the truck can't move by itself.
> 
> Here is more information on the Air Hogs Shadow Launcher 2 In 1 RC Helicopter and Car -
> Shadow Launcher
> The Air Hogs Shadow Launcher is a rugged
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Air Hogs Connect: Mission Drone Review, Augmented Reality Comes To Drones

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> Take gaming into a whole new dimension with the Air Hogs Connect Augmented Reality Mission Drone! This augmented reality gaming platform blends real world remote control action with augmented reality gaming — enabling players to command RC vehicles inside deep virtual worlds. With endless levels for continuous play, the immersive experience never ends, even while your Drone is charging. Test your pilot skills as you fly through power rings, navigate between buildings and locate objects in this massive virtual world. Tackle competitive leaderboards and challenge your friends to Drone Missions. Air Hogs Connect puts you in the cockpit as you navigate through missions using an iPad or Bluetooth-enabled tablet (sold separately). Pilot your Mission Drone leading a team of heroes (including an Engineer, Firefighter and Commando) on multiple assignments as you rescue citizens, battle alien invaders and unlock secret upgrades and boosts. Immerse yourself in the virtual world of Air Hogs Connect with the Augmented Reality Mission Drone!

----------

